# Quick Connect Propane To Grill Hose?



## switchman1000 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi All.

I have the Quick Connect on side of my 5er that goes to the outside cook stove and want to get a hose with the quick connect end on one end and the other end to a colman Grill connection. I want a hose that is 15 feet long or so. Does anyone know where I could get the hose with the right fittings on to do what I want to do? That way I can use the propane that is in the 5'er. and not have to lug around a different bottle.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Not sure of the hose, I wanted to do the same thing. I was told you would have to reomve the regulator from the grill though. The gas is regulated once at the bottles and you would basically regulate it twice down to nothing. I was told to tap your gas off the big 30lb bottle and run a hose off of that so you wont have to remove the regulator from the grill.

http://www.gaslite.net/

try here


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

I have a Camp Chef 3 burner stove with 2 burner grill box. The regulator is on the hose and disconnects at both ends, so I don't use it any more. I added another tee to the propane manifold, just downstream from the one feeding the outdoor kitchen stove and installed a quick connect for my gas stove/grill.

I purchased the kit from Lowes for about $10 as I recall. It says it's for natural gas, but the hose doesn't know the difference !







The kit included the quick disconnect and 10 feet of hose. I'd love to have 15 feet, but the 10 footer works for me. Get the kit from Lowe's first, then buy a tee with the correct thread size so you don't have to add bushings. Also, don't use teflon tape, use the yellow tape made for gas. I understand gas eats up the teflon stuff.

This setup beats the heck out of carrying the extra 20 lb gas tank !
















Would post a pic, but it's too large and I'm supposed to be packing for our first trip out in the AM, so better get off of here !

If you don't have a Lowe's nearby, I'm sure there are other stores that carry similar kits.

Good luck and happy campin'.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Several Outbackers have done this mod.

I added an extra quick release fitting to my Outback. This way I can use the stove and a BBQ at the same time. The TT has 2 different propane pressures (high & low) - High is right from the propane tank and low is everything after the regulator. Your BBQ will more than likely have its own reguator so that you can hook a propane tank directly to it. If you wish to use your BBQ regulator than you will have to branch from the high pressure side (A Tee style fitting can be purchased that allows you to do this) From there the 15-20' hose directly into your BBQ. This is what I did. The RV dealer should be able to sell you this (approx $100) The cheaper way to go is to go to a propane supply and tell them what you wish to do. (bring your BBQ fitting) and they will make it up for you for 1/2 the cost. My local guy was great. The hose/fitting arrangement is the same as if you use one of those propane poles directly from your tank. Colman sells a hose that is 6' in length. I suggest that you go at least 15'-20' (hose is cheap, the fittings are the expensive items)

The other option is to remove your BBQ regulator and use the low pressure from your TT. You will need fitting for this as well. I have a Colamn road trip BBQ and I struggled finding the fitting so I went the High pressure route.

Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thor said:


> I added an extra quick release fitting to my Outback. This way I can use the stove and a BBQ at the same time. The TT has 2 different propane pressures (high & low) - High is right from the propane tank and low is everything after the regulator. Your BBQ will more than likely have its own reguator so that you can hook a propane tank directly to it. If you wish to use your BBQ regulator than you will have to branch from the high pressure side (A Tee style fitting can be purchased that allows you to do this) From there the 15-20' hose directly into your BBQ. This is what I did. The RV dealer should be able to sell you this (approx $100) The cheaper way to go is to go to a propane supply and tell them what you wish to do. (bring your BBQ fitting) and they will make it up for you for 1/2 the cost. My local guy was great. The hose/fitting arrangement is the same as if you use one of those propane poles directly from your tank. Colman sells a hose that is 6' in length. I suggest that you go at least 15'-20' (hose is cheap, the fittings are the expensive items)


I like this idea the best !! if i recall, you did a write up on this didnt you.


----------

